# Enregistrement de dossiers Dropbox sur iPad



## diegue (17 Février 2013)

J'utilise comme beaucoup Dropbox. Sur Mac on peut voir très facilement si les dossiers et fichiers Dropbox sont et sur le cloud et sur Dropbox.
Avec l'iPad je ne sais pas comment enregistrer les dossiers et fichiers de ma Dropbox de telle manière que je puisse les utiliser sans connection wifi ou 3G : est ce possible ? je n'ai pas vu de possibilité de synchro sur Dropbox iPad, est ce que ça se fait automatiquement ? est ce que l'on voit le petit coin "vert" une fois le dossier synchronisé et enregistré ?
Merci de votre aide (j'ai essayé des recherches internet sans succés)


----------



## Gwen (17 Février 2013)

Pour conserver une copie lisible hors ligne, il faut au préalable avoir coché la petite étoile en bas de la page après avoir ouvert le fichier.

Bien sûr il faut faire ça pour chaque fichier.


----------



## diegue (18 Février 2013)

C'est très simple quand on le sait !. On ouvre le document, une fois ouvert on trouve l'étoile en haut. En la sélectionnant on fait de ce document un favori. Quand on rouvre Dropbox on peut en cliquant en bas, dans la colonne de gauche des fichiers cliquer sur l'étoile, ce qui a pour conséquence de faire apparaitre tous nos favoris, et on les retrouve alors de plus avec le signe "coché" dans un cercle vert nous indiquant qu'il y a eu synchronisation le cas échéant.
C'est astucieux car sur des iPad qui peuvent n'être que des 16 ou 32 Go on pourrait vite les saturer si on a une capacité Dropbox de 50 Go !
Merci


----------

